
Talos II Lite POWER9 System with FOSS firmware from $1,399 and $375(CPU) - xvilka
https://secure.raptorcs.com/content/TL1BC1/intro.html
======
stamps
This price is great compared to the dual socket Talos 2 I just received. I'm
hopeful this will bring more developers to the table.

------
wmf
Finally this pricing is not bad compared to Xeon W.

